# a new web comic might be made



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 25, 2010)

ok so the main character is an iguana, because there's enough foxes and wolves around. Ive never actually read more then a page or two of a furry webcomic so yeah... they bore me to death. so, after joking around with my mate for a while, we came up with an idea from a bunch of jokes that didn't sound too bad.
the main character, liz (creative name lawl) goes to an all scaly collage (kinda along the lines of all -certain gender- collages) were furry creatures are strictly prohibited to go on campus grounds. her furry girlfriend (yeah, another gay one) sneaks on campus a lot (shes a raccoon, and a master at parkour/freerunning) bla blah blah moving on. liz's parents died and her foster parents kicked her out blah blah blah. basically, her life is a living hell, including her dreams. if she doesnt do at least one "good deed" for the day, her dreams will be filled with nightmares of hell n' such. now, im not really sure were to go with this, like, shes part of some lab experiment or what that causes this, so anyone who helps me out can be a character in my webcomic ^^ (assuming people like the idea and i do it)


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3758294 <-- will be the main character
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3758313 <- main characters GF
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3758305 < and their close friend
(i promise you the art in the comic looks a lot better, these were just rough color sketches i did before i lost the ideas)

I have a few pages done, so maybe i'll post them up on my FA if people take to the idea.

tl:dr version: im making a lesbian furry webcomic with an actual storyline that's not retarded.


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> shes a raccoon, and a master at parkour/freerunning



As a practitioner of parkour, I'd advise toning down the "master" bit - you never truly master it, after all. Always learning. Plus it'll mean another good line of character development if she's learning instead of already a "master".


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> As a practitioner of parkour, I'd advise toning down the "master" bit - you never truly master it, after all. Always learning. Plus it'll mean another good line of character development if she's learning instead of already a "master".


thats just her attitude


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 26, 2010)

Please learn to both draw and write before trying a shitty furry-aimed webcomic, thanks.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> thats just her attitude



Sounds unlikeable.

Edit: Checked out the art because of the previous poster's comment, and agreeing that you should draw some more before you commit yourself to this.
Hopefully you will not type like a middle school student in the comic.


----------

